# Miscellaneous > Database Design >  Hippa Compliant architecture

## rinshad

Hi,

I am developing a Medical Billing Software and should be HIPAA complaint. My current architecture is using seperate database for each tenant. But I need to change it to a Multi tenant architecture. So Is there any problem for HIPAA with Multi tenant architecture ?  Is it possible to get any Document/Proof related to this topic ?

Any help will be highly appreciable,

Thank You.

----------


## SpywareDr

Microsoft Developer Network > Multi-Tenant Data Architecture

More

----------

